# Testosterone Undecanoate and Tamoxifen



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi and thanks for reading.
I've hopefully a simple question that someone here with more knowledge than me can answer.

I recently bought enough Testosterone Undecanoate to last a few months at 240 mg a day (it's super cheap in SEAsia). Basically, I am out of shape at the moment (love handles appearing) and need a little help to get back in form. I cycle to and from the gym about 30 min each way, lift moderately (low weight, high reps), go on many bike rides, and have an okay diet (cut out drinking). I am 38 yo, 6 ft right now and 190. My goal is to have lean muscle and be about 175.
The test has given me a boost and I feel like I have a lot more energy to work out this past week. 

I recently received some Tamoxifen, and was wondering if I should take it at the same time as the TU, or after? Also, how much should I take? The tablets are 10 mg each.

Thank you for any guidance on the subject, I am willing and aware of the risks involved with meds. Thanks.


----------



## bronco (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Hi and thanks for reading.
> I've hopefully a simple question that someone here with more knowledge than me can answer.
> 
> *I recently bought enough Testosterone Undecanoate to last a few months at 240 mg a day *(it's super cheap in SEAsia). Basically, I am out of shape at the moment (love handles appearing) and need a little help to get back in form. I cycle to and from the gym about 30 min each way, lift moderately (low weight, high reps), go on many bike rides, and have an okay diet (cut out drinking). I am 38 yo, 6 ft right now and 190. My goal is to have lean muscle and be about 175.
> ...



Are you serious? You really need to stop what your doing now and start doing more research before using steroids


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2016)

240 a day? Typo?


----------



## bvs (Jul 26, 2016)

Thats a really high dose of test. Are you using an ai? E2 is bound to be a problem


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks, but that's not so helpful. Could you explain why? From everything I've read, it's a very mild and weak steroid, and 240 mg a day is the recommendation to see slight growth. 
If you're just going to puffy chest, don't bother replying


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

No, that's the recommended dose to see slight gain. It's a very mild steroid.


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm def a nube and don't know what ai and E2 are. From all the reading I did, and trust me, I did a lot, this seems like a very mild, and somewhat safe steroid. Keep in mind, I just want a little help getting back in shape.


----------



## bvs (Jul 26, 2016)

i dont trust that you did a lot of reading if you dont know what an AI and e2 are and if you think 240mg a day of test is a mild dose. you need to take this shit more seriously before you grow a set of titties


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

bvs said:


> i dont trust that you did a lot of reading if you dont know what an AI and e2 are and if you think 240mg a day of test is a mild dose. you need to take this shit more seriously before you grow a set of titties



Ha ha, thanks for the comedy, but still no helpful replies. Are you familiar with TU? It's not 240 mg's of test.

And if I grow titties, great, it will give me something to play with after work.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2016)

All the replies are helpful, you are just to blind to see it. You have made up your mind, so go buy a training bra, and have a good life.


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

stonetag said:


> All the replies are helpful, you are just to blind to see it. You have made up your mind, so go buy a training bra, and have a good life.



Not only unhelpful, but you have a reading problem. None of them come close to addressing the question asked.


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Not only unhelpful, but you have a reading problem. None of them come close to addressing the question asked.



Ps, I've been on it for about 2 weeks, and my titties are sexy as ever, with no growth.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

Test is any form is not a weak steroid. Test undecanoate should be injected every other week.

We aren't trying to give you shit. But you have no clue what you are doing and there are real consequences here. Just stop taking it now.


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test is any form is not a weak steroid. Test undecanoate should be injected every other week.
> 
> We aren't trying to give you shit. But you have no clue what you are doing and there are real consequences here. Just stop taking it now.



Thanks for approaching helpful ... And I can take the shit as long as others don't mind getting it too, no worries. 
I have the pills, not the injection. They are 40mg, but only 25 mg test, and who knows how much of that is actually absorbed. I'm not going to stop, I came on here to try and find a safe way to use the two. Everything that I've read says that it is relatively harmless to take 2 pills with B, L, and D. 
I've been doing this for two weeks and have felt mildly better, and having faster than normal results on what I stated I wanted on my initial post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Thanks for approaching helpful ... And I can take the shit as long as others don't mind getting it too, no worries.
> I have the pills, not the injection. They are 40mg, but only 25 mg test, and who knows how much of that is actually absorbed. I'm not going to stop, I came on here to try and find a safe way to use the two. Everything that I've read says that it is relatively harmless to take 2 pills with B, L, and D.
> I've been doing this for two weeks and have felt mildly better, and having faster than normal results on what I stated I wanted on my initial post.



Sounds like you are all set then. Enjoy the gains.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

Interesting handle btw... where in China you from?


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 26, 2016)

Man it sucks to see all these Bozos picking on you when obviously you seem to be an man who's ready to get your workout on with some serious results! Let me point you in the right direction....go to empirelabs.com and I think you'll find what you need to get your party started!  WHATCA WAITING FOR!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Thanks for approaching helpful ... And I can take the shit as long as others don't mind getting it too, no worries.
> I have the pills, not the injection. They are 40mg, but only 25 mg test, and who knows how much of that is actually absorbed. I'm not going to stop, I came on here to try and find a safe way to use the two. Everything that I've read says that it is relatively harmless to take 2 pills with B, L, and D.
> I've been doing this for two weeks and have felt mildly better, and having faster than normal results on what I stated I wanted on my initial post.


What a clueless fuk! You say things like "who knows", and "not going to stop", don't know a PCT drug from an AI, and I HAVE a reading problem...hahahahah.  What the fuk is the other 15mg of the 40mg of the tablet if only 25 is test?


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> I have the pills, not the injection....



I had to read that 3x. You said you have done your research and you still think taking test orally at any dose is better than injecting it? You're 38 y.o. and a prior drinker; I'm not sure this is wise but if you insist on doing it, keep up with your blood work. You have current blood work to compare with, right? If you do decide to continue this, please look into a liver support. I don't think a liver support is a great protection but it MAY help a little, at least more than doing nothing. One more thing, stay the hell away from NSAIDs. Taking both NSAID's and oral test for an length of time is going to increase the likelihood of liver damage.

Personally, I think you may want to tweak your diet, training and goals. Not real sure why a 6 Ft. guy would want to weigh 175 lbs.


----------



## RippedInChina (Jul 26, 2016)

Stonetag: You seem kind of slow, so I'll use small words. Do you order a hot dog, get a bun with it, and get raged and throw it at the poor guy who sold it to you because it wasn't 100% hot dog liked you asked? Testosterone Undecanoate. Google the consistency big boy. 

Pillar: I'm near Shanghai. I'm American, but teach math and stats at an international school here. Picked up the TU in Laos OTC.

Elite: It does not get broken down by the liver. Here's the first study I came across. There are many more I've read.

In 35 men treated with testosterone undecanoate (TU) at a dosage of 80-200 mg/day, liver function was measured every 6 months for a period of 72 months. None of the parameters changed. In 8 subjects of 50-62 years of age upon starting this type of treatment, urine flow was not found to decrease over the test period of 72 months. Also other signs of benign prostatic hypertrophy were not reported. In 9 subjects for whom TU was the first type of androgen treatment, no signs of gynaecomastia were found during the first 6 months of the therapy or later. These data provide evidence that TU is a reasonably safe form of oral androgen therapy.

Edit: Here's more info
Andriol is a unique oral testosterone product, developed by the international drug firm Organon. One of the more recently developed anabolic steroids, Andriol first became available in the early 1980's. This compound contains 40 mg of testosterone undecanoate, based in oil (oleic acid) and sealed inside a capsule. Subtracting the ester weight, this equates to a dosage of approximately 25mg of raw testosterone per cap. The design of this steroid is quite different from that of most oral steroids. Drugs administered orally generally enter the blood stream through the liver. When a steroid compound is given this way without some form of structural protection, it will be quickly broken down during the "first pass". This process leaves very little steroid intact, basically deactivating the drug. Adding a methyl group (c-17 AA) to the structure is one way to protect it from this process, however stress is also placed on the liver as a result. In some instances this stress can lead to actual damage to liver tissues, so the designers of this steroid sought another way to protect the testosterone molecule. With Andriol, this was accomplished by making a form of testosterone that would be absorbed through the lymphatic system. This is due to its high fat solubility brought about by the ester, and its suspension in oil. Having the compound absorbed this way was thought to be very advantageous, as it allows the steroid to bypass the destructive first-pass through liver. This should permit the compound to enter the blood stream intact, without the need for a harsh chemical alteration. The ester breaks off once it is in circulation of course, yielding free active Pharmacokinetics of Orai Testosterone testosterone. In design this steroid appears to be undecanoate that of a completely liver safe and orally active form of testosterone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

This has to be a troll or something... I don't have the patience for this crap.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 26, 2016)

Lololol "Stonetag you seem kinda slow so I'll use small words" Stone, you my brother but that shit was funny


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 26, 2016)

chinese motherfukkers


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Stonetag: You seem kind of slow, so I'll use small words.


Okay, that's funny right there. I got 10 bucks that says Stone's on a flight to Shanghai right now. lol


RippedInChina said:


> Elite: It does not get broken down by the liver.


You can call me wrong but at least call me by my correct name.


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2016)

This is ****ing hilarious


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> chinese motherfukkers



Except he isn't from China


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 26, 2016)

RippedInChina said:


> Stonetag: You seem kind of slow, so I'll use small words. Do you order a hot dog, get a bun with it, and get raged and throw it at the poor guy who sold it to you because it wasn't 100% hot dog liked you asked? Testosterone Undecanoate. Google the consistency big boy.
> 
> Pillar: I'm near Shanghai. I'm American, but teach math and stats at an international school here. Picked up the TU in Laos OTC.
> 
> ...


HEY! You forgot about me! I pointed you twords www.empirelabs.com. You handle is rippedinchina now,but after getting product from Empire your ass can be ripped up wherever you go!
IDIOT.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah us hicks is slow, it was the biggun words that threw me off. I would feel more better with the smalluns. Read his fuking posts, and I'm the slow one...pffft fuk him.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 27, 2016)

Richpopeye, don't know why you'd give him a legit source like EL. 

Empirelabs.com is legit and he doesn't deserve their business.


----------



## Jann1 (Jul 28, 2016)

RippedInChina.....I really think u need to listen to these guys. I have a friend who didnt ask question and thought he knew what to do. He was taking Whinny and Test and now he's shut down. I think its been 8 months and he has to see a doc every month. His only 29 and regrets he didnt listen. If you are here to ask question and when these guys reply and you dont listen then like they all said you have made up your mind....why ask then? Im new to the site and I have all my gear but I still want to learn before I start. No rush for I can wait to look good.


----------



## Jann1 (Jul 28, 2016)

From Tx but in Taiwan now....


----------

